# Chausson 97 Allegro 2008 Panoramic Roof



## 123stickyend (Apr 4, 2017)

Our Panoramic roof window (non opening) has shattered, has anyone had this happen to them if so where did they get a replacement from.
Have sent Chausson in France an email but not holding much hope of them getting back to us.
T.C. Motorhomes in Hythe Kent said they may be able to order one for us if we send pictures measurements and info of the Trigano Plate under the bonnet, could
be a long time before we get one once it has been ordered also could cost up to £1000.

Roger


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Roger,

As a newcomer why not try rewording your question using please and thank you, you might just get a reply.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Don't take notice of Drew Roger, he's having an off day no doubt. Sorry to here of your trouble.
We dislike the panorama roof in our van and have covered it, but that doesn't help you.
Hope someone will be able to suggest something for you.
Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You are in luck Roger, Premier motorhomes in Chichester are Dealers of that Marque, a first class dealer very helpful.01243 210030. Do let us know how you get on please.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Jan, 

Drew wasn't having an off day yesterday, I believe that "Please and Thank You" is the polite way to go when asking for assistance, especially from a non member on a first posting.

As a seventy five year old fart I believe we are gradually loosing our manners. I am quite sure that most of us on here were brought up to say "Please and Thank You", I wonder how many of our Grandchildren or Great Grandchildren remember to use them? I know that I/we have to remind ours every time we see them.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Drew,
This 72 year old `old biddy´ doesn´t agree with you :laugh:.
Yes I would also correct a child, or a family member, or a good friend, but not a stranger, especially one who needs help quite desperately, even I might omit saying please in a case like his.
When we first moved here lack of manners from the locals was quite striking to us, over the years we have got used to it and I would never dream of correcting them.
Poor old Roger probably thinks we are a lot of school teachers and will never appear at our doors again :frown2:

We all have our faults, well you lot do, I´m purrfect, lets forgive him for his eh?
Jan


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Roger just wanted a bit advice and you have hijacked his post for a bit rant at each other.

Anyway Roger my Allegro 94 has had a new rooflight before i owned it , I know this as I have the receipt. of £970 for the window .
The last owner must have tried to fit it themselves as i also have another receipt for £300 to remove and refit the rooflight.

So yes I think they cost a bob or two.

Hope you get it sorted.

Martin


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

LT Man said:


> Anyway Roger my Allegro 94 has had a new rooflight before i owned it , I know this as I have the receipt. of £970 for the window .
> The last owner must have tried to fit it themselves as i also have another receipt for £300 to remove and refit the rooflight.
> 
> So yes I think they cost a bob or two.
> ...


Is the £970 just the supply and the £300 to remove the damaged one and fit the replacement?


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

I think the £970 was just to purchaser the roof light itself.
Looking at the dates on the receipts the removal and refitting was a month later so either

a / the dealer wanted paying for the window before ordering it then charged £300 for the fitting once it was in stock , probably the more likely situation. 
or 
b/ the owner tried to save money and fitted it themselves and messed it up then had to pay to have it sorted.

Also a thread here about same thing 
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/108-chausson-motorhomes/98621-panoramic-roof-window.html

Martin


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

LT Man said:


> Roger just wanted a bit advice and you have hijacked his post for a bit rant at each other.
> 
> Anyway Roger my Allegro 94 has had a new rooflight before i owned it , I know this as I have the receipt. of £970 for the window .
> The last owner must have tried to fit it themselves as i also have another receipt for £300 to remove and refit the rooflight.
> ...


----------

